
Learning from Rackspace Layoff - russellalbin
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-i-am-learning-being-laid-off-russell-albin
======
russellalbin
Just short of 1 week after my layoff from Rackspace. This is some insight to
what my life was like before during and now after. I will be glad to fill in
any details that I may have missed in the posting.

